# What would you do with this?



## mgatto1 (Oct 11, 2016)

I moved in 2 years ago. We are starting to renovate our laundry room. See photo; the previous owner did a very rough (butcher) job running the black pipe and dryer vent from the basement. You can see the large holes and missing tile. I'd like to fill the gaps and make it look better aesthetically. I don't have any extra tile; I could by something that is close but even if I did, and I don't know if I could cut the tile to make the curved cuts. Any suggestions of what I could do?:thbup::help:


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 11, 2016)

Is the dryer going to be situated in front of this?


----------



## mgatto1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes - I am going to stack the dryer on top of the washer


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2016)

You could always pull some of that tile from under your stackable unit and use that in the visible area. Find any old color tile to fill in where the tile was removed, because it will then be colored. Most big box hardware stores will cut the tile for you if needed for a nominal fee.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2016)

Lets talk about the vent, I think that stuff will burn, you could try a little piece. Is that an outside wall,  if not it could likely be moved back into the wall and save some space and brought up to date.


----------



## mgatto1 (Oct 12, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Lets talk about the vent, I think that stuff will burn, you could try a little piece. Is that an outside wall,  if not it could likely be moved back into the wall and save some space and brought up to date.



Thanks! What stuff will burn?

That's not an outside wall; outside wall is to the left. I had a plumber in yesterday to do some work to add a utility sink. I pointed this out and asked him about going through the wall and down instead; he said going through the floor like that is standard. It will be behind the stacked washer and dryer; but being the perfectionist I am, I want to make it look good even if it's hidden. I've even thought about just filling the gaps for efficiency; and just painting the exposed subfloor grey to at least somewhat match the tiles.


----------



## mgatto1 (Oct 12, 2016)

havasu said:


> You could always pull some of that tile from under your stackable unit and use that in the visible area. Find any old color tile to fill in where the tile was removed, because it will then be colored. Most big box hardware stores will cut the tile for you if needed for a nominal fee.



Thanks - I didn't know they could cut - I'd need to create the template. Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## joecaption (Oct 12, 2016)

Where's the required shutoff valve for that gas line that should be connected to the main line not the flex line?
That type exhaust hose would burn through in about 10 sec. in a dryer fire.
We can not see the overall big picture but if it's possible to slide the W/D out some away from that wall I'd be considering build another wall that met up flush with that left hand outside corner, using solid galv. pipe for the vent, redoing the gas line with black iron pipe and have it stick out of the wall with a ball valve shut off.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2016)

The flexible duct will burn and Joe is talking about the proximity to the gas line shut off, being had to get to .


----------



## nealtw (Oct 12, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdRPbPfuS0s[/ame]


----------

